# Tonights cheese "Qview"



## jojo22 (Nov 29, 2010)

Here is the bounty of my first cold smoke!! We have sharp cheddar, colby jack, and aged swiss.

Was smoked using a cardboard box, tin can and a soldering iron, came out pretty good if you ask me!! We used Cherry chips for the wood.

*note* the swiss did have an even color to it (though slightly darker on the corners) but for some reason the picture makes it look uneven??

So what do you guys think??


----------



## nakom (Nov 29, 2010)

I think it looks great congratz on some fine looking cheese.

Nick


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Nov 29, 2010)

MMMM That looks great!  Wrap it up for a couple of weeks and its gonna taste great too!

Better start another batch soon....Trust me!

SOB


----------



## dave54 (Nov 29, 2010)

head over to Amish country and stock up on cheese at Heini's

Looks good too ,you're going to be hooked !!


----------



## cycletrash (Nov 29, 2010)

I can never let it sit two weeks...one week is pushing it !


----------



## jojo22 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone!! We cheated and tried a small sliver off the end (hey we had to) since it was our first cheese!! It is already tasty, can't wait to see what it's like in a few weeks!!

And I'm thinking more will be done Sunday when we go back to the grocery store!


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 29, 2010)

Looks good. The hardest part is waiting. We never use to wait we would eat it all right away. But it does mellow out a lot if you let it rest.


----------



## dale5351 (Nov 29, 2010)

jojo22 said:


> *note* the swiss did have an even color to it (though slightly darker on the corners) but for some reason the picture makes it look uneven??


Did you use a flash?  Sometimes the flash causes close up things to get washed out in color.


----------



## jojo22 (Nov 29, 2010)

Sure did!! I bet that was the issue!


----------



## squirrel (Dec 7, 2010)

Greart looking cheese jojo!!


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 7, 2010)

Good looking cheese - now the wait begins


----------



## bassman (Dec 7, 2010)

Hmmmmmmmm, cold smoked cheese and some sourdough bread would go great together.


----------



## meateater (Dec 7, 2010)

Great looking cheese, Give a month if ya can hold out. I have some a year old and it rocks.


----------



## rdknb (Dec 7, 2010)

that looks very good.  Now that it is cold I need to start smoking some cheese


----------



## jojo22 (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm on like my 4th batch since this original post, I have modified the box to include a dryer vent and a fan, so I can smoke in the house! No worse than a wood burning stove!

Looking good, I have found that if you want a heavier smoke flavor, all you have to do is use a "family size" can!!


----------

